# Pregnancy Symptoms, Cervix High and Soft?



## hopefulwishin

The past few weeks have been crazy for me. I have been having lots of pregnancy symptoms, and so far, the tests are coming back negative, at least I think they are. My husband said he thinks he see's a faint line on a test I took, but it didnt show up within the time limit. So Im not counting that. 

But as for symptoms, I started to get really sore breasts a few days after ovulation. Headaches have been the worst, especially the past few days. Very tired! Today I slept til 1:30pm! Yeap... Not Kidding! I was so tired! 

My breasts are still sore, the feeling comes and goes. 

Now around the time of my period which was due around July 16-17th, I had a day where I had lots of clearish cervical mucus. Then nothing for the next two days. Then came what I *THINK* was my period. But oddly, It only lasted less than 2 days?! Def not my normal period. A couple of days after the bleeding stops, then comes the breast tenderness, headaches and feeling so tired. 

Im just wondering two things?.....

1) Is it normal for your cervix to be so high and soft, (sorry if TMI... but wet too) on cycle day 9, if that short bleeding was my period?

2) I know I cant go off of what my husband saw on a pregnancy test, but is it common to get evaporation lines that looks like it has color to them after the time limit?


----------



## trulybl3ssed

It depends on the pregnancy test brand. Some do have evap lines with color. Like the blue dyes have color to the evap lines. Sometimes even the $ tests. 

If you tested before the 2 day bleeding that could be why your tests were negative. If the 2 day bleeding was actually implantation spotting it takes a few days for HCG to build up in your urine. 

When you're on your period your cervix should be low and hard. When you're ovulating it should be high, soft, wet and opened. When you're pregnant it rises up, closes up and feels sort of like a ball. 

Of course feeling your cervix is definitely not a sure-fire way of knowing if you're pregnant or not. But for ovulating and having your period, it's usually dead-on.


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thank you. All I know is that when I did take the pregnancy tests, they were around two days or so after I quit bleeding. The bleeding was on Monday and Tuesday of last week. I took the tests on thursday. Now since saturday, my head has been killing me, Ive been very tired, sore boobs and alittle moody. 

I checked my CP today and it was so high i could barely reach it! And sorry if this is TMI.. but what also came out was lots of whicish like slippery CM. Sorry, Im just so confused about whats taking place with my body right now. 

I cant ever recall my cervix being this high on cycle day 9!? 

Ive seen it go up around day 12 and into my ovulation day, but never this early.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

My personal opinion is you sound like you're pregnant. The white CM, the symptoms, the hard to reach cervix, all point to pregnancy. Give testing a few more days as it can take a week before HCG is built up enough in your urine after implantation.


----------



## hopefulwishin

I called my drs today and I spoke to them. They said they could fit me into their schedule tomorrow. I just find it so odd that my breasts would start to hurt for the past 20 days now! The pain level has gone up and down within those days, but its still weird for these symptoms to just pop up out of the blue.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I hope you get answers today!! Good luck and KUP!


----------



## missmegal11

keep us posted!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Im not sure i never cheaked my cervix when i was pregnant. but the signs do sound like it but it usually takes more than a few days to kick in.

have u taken another test?


----------



## hopefulwishin

Hello Girls! :)

Just wanted to give you a quick update on my drs appointment this morning!

First off, they tested me for pregnancy, which came back negative. 
I told them about the symptoms I was having, with the sore tender breasts, feeling very tired and having lots of headaches. She did an ultrasound and said I had a cyst that ruptured probably around the time I would have ovulated, which is what caused the symptoms to begin soon after. How the dr put it, was that when the egg was released, it bumped into the cyst, which caused it to break, and then allowed more estrogen to get into my system, causing the symptoms. 

She said I had a small amount of blood in the cyst left, but looked like it would be pretty much gone before my next period would be due. She did say looking at the ultrasound that I would be ovulating from my right ovary! :) The right ovary is where I had the cyst at too. But she noted all of this down, and said the symptoms should get better and be gone soon. 

So Ive learned exacly what kind of symptoms a cyst can really cause! Her first thought by the symptoms I listed was pregnancy, but after doing a urine test, which came back negative, and then an ultrasound, she saw it was from a cyst.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Interesting! I'm happy you know what was going on.


----------



## hopefulwishin

Yeah, I was freaked out with the symptoms I was having, and then seeing the negative pregnancy tests come up. When I was googling the symptoms, "Sore breasts, fatigue, headaches"... it was all coming up with menopause symptoms! I thought there is no way I could be going through menopause at 30 yrs old! When the dr did the ultrasound and let me look to see what she found, I had a huge sigh of relief. Knowing that it wasnt something serious, but that it was something that would go away on its own. 

Thats one thing I worried mostly about.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Well, it IS possible to go through PERI-menopause in your 30s but there would be a reason for it. Something hormonal and obviously you're okay. :)


----------



## hopefulwishin

trulybl3ssed said:


> Well, it IS possible to go through PERI-menopause in your 30s but there would be a reason for it. Something hormonal and obviously you're okay. :)

Yeah I kept asking the dr about menopause symptoms and even cancer! She just laughed and rolled her eyes! I felt kind of silly asking, but when you get negative results from a pregnancy test, and have the symptoms, so many things go through your head wondering what it is that could be causing them! She said not to worry. Thats why she wanted to do the ultrasound and make sure its a cyst like she thought when she did the examination first. She saw the cyst that still had alittle blood left in and calculated that it happened not long after ovulation would have occured, which explains why the symptoms showed up soon after and lasted this long. At least the headaches and fatigue is getting better. The breasts are still alittle tender, but a heck of alot better than they were three weeks ago!


----------

